# hello



## Alex.John (May 25, 2020)

Hello guys!
Ive owned my mk1 225 roadster for 5 years, have browsed the site as a guest for the entirety of that time, figured it was time to get involved
Hope to get to know some of you better!
All the best
Alex


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alex, Welcome to TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Alex.John (May 25, 2020)

Thank you, both


----------

